

Ask HN: How to work with people who's just waiting for an exit. #startup - unitard

In this startup, this employee has been around for a while, almost at beginning of company. I&#x27;m not sure what&#x27;s his contributions to the company are but he doesn&#x27;t seem to do anything on a daily basis, at least nothing that translates to increasing company revenue. He&#x27;s always working on his &quot;side projects&quot; that has nothing to do with company products. I got a feeling that he&#x27;s just sitting around, getting by, waiting for an exit to happen.<p>Is this a prevalent thing in startups these days?
======
josephhardin
There are two possible scenarios here. Either you are above him on the
organizational chart, in which case you probably have the authority to let him
go.

More likely(As you're not sure what his contributions are), you are lateral to
him on the chart. Possibly try to engage him in what you're working on. Maybe
he's not particularly self driven and would value the guidance from someone
more senior. If he turns it down, either just ignore it and move on(if it is
not affecting you), or if his failure to do work impacts you directly, then
complain to your manager. T

------
iamjoday
rest and vest... :)

why not discuss your concerns with founders or to that person... some time
people do work that is not tangible... adding value is vague concept.... talk,
understand what person does, put your self in that person's shoe... may be
you'll get some answers...

Nash, [http://joday.com](http://joday.com)

